# Why is my pup such a jerk to other dogs



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby is 10 wks and we have my friend bring her shar-pei puppy (same ages my V) and her 1 yr old shiba inu to play in my yard once a week. Ruby plays really hard with both of them. Sometimes so hard that I don't think they are playing. Finally the shiba inu had it today and they got in a fight and Ruby was screaming and I had to break it up. Ruby is constantly pawing at them and getting in their face and biting.

Is this normal puppy behavior? I like that we can get her socialization and work our way up to the dog park. I don't want to have the a- hole dog at the park...lol

This weekend we are meeting up with Ruby's littermate so it will be interesting to see how they play.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Totally normal puppy play. Some dogs grate on others in different ways, and they will get told off for it when it's enough. IMO, that's the way it rolls in the dog world. One day cute Ruby may do the same to some annoying pup or dog. As long as everyone is safe, it is good for pups to have these types of experiences. Socialization is key for puppies. You are doing the right thing, and the more you can socialize her, the better. Ruby is absolutely darling ;D


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I was pretty concerned about having the a-hole dog too 
Mischa was so rough that she got growled/nipped at constantly. It seemed to take her an awful long time to learn how to approach other dogs despite us correcting her after other dogs corrected her. Now, she lowers her body and quickly crawls over to most dogs. She really just wants to play with every dog she meets but most dogs are not into the hyper energy of a Vizsla.


In time she will settle down(relatively lol) and realize who wants to play at her level, and who is just a boring dog that can't keep up. 

I think it's still important to keep on top of it though. It's one thing for a dog to growl at her, but I believe it's more important for you to communicate that certain levels are not ok.


----------



## Riggins (Oct 1, 2010)

hahah, this sounds like Rigss to a "T". I've called Riggs a A-hole numerous times in this very instance. My best friend's Beagle was the first dog that Riggs played with and I've never seen the Beagle so annoyed and beaten. Alot of shark teeth and pawing with relentless pursuit. this seems to be the way he plays at the dog park too, really the only dogs he gets along with is small dogs with lots of energy like boston terriers, jack russells, and the like. They seem too small for Riggs to feel like he has to play rough with and they match his energy. He's learning though, socialization is the key!


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

I laugh at how similar all of these dogs are! Pacer is the same way. It will be good for you to get Ruby together with a litter mate. We do that with Pacer at least once a month and it's almost like they understand each other. Not to mention, the other owner doesn't think "a-hole" because their dog is doing the same thing yours is! I love it! That, and you will never have quite as peaceful of an afternoon/evening as you will after they are done playing with another vizsla! That's the best part!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep, it's normal.
They play very hard, and it really takes another high energy dog to keep up with them. Wait a few months, and see. 
It sounds as if the Shiba Inu decided that enough was enough. 
Be careful though. Ruby is still extremely young and a year old dog can hurt her very badly. The Shiba Ihu may not be such a great match for a playmate at this point without close supervision.


----------

